# Tom Petty



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Anyone else enjoy the halftime show as much as I did? I've always liked Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Laxplayer

Yea, enjoyed Tom Petty and everything, it is was short half time as well!
Nice day


----------



## stuman (Oct 6, 2005)

Loved it. Nice to see classic rock take center stage.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

Ah, music I know. 

I liked it.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Yup, enjoyed him thoroughly. His music was part of the soundtrack of my youth. Also, he sings my IRL theme song. I am sure it will come as a surprise to many ( :icon_smile_big: ) that it is "Won't Back Down."


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I always enjoyed Tom Petty.


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

Was it me, or did he have on an ascot?


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

stuman said:


> Loved it. Nice to see classic rock take center stage.


The Super Bowl has picked some pretty good acts the past few years. McCartney, the Stones and Prince...well, I'm not a big Prince fan, but at least the guy has staying power unlike most of the bands today. I was reading a sports message board and some kid was complaining about Tom Petty saying they should have had Fallout Boy or something like that. In 20 years no one will remember Fallout Boy and Tom will probably _still _be rockin'.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

It was a great choice, no wardrobe malfunctions from the Heartbreakers. Also there was no 'show' to the show other than the band. No helicopters, no dancers, no baton twirlers. And Tom didn't even lip sync!


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

AlanC said:


> It was a great choice,* no wardrobe malfunctions *from the Heartbreakers. Also there was no 'show' to the show other than the band. No helicopters, no dancers, no baton twirlers. And Tom didn't even lip sync!


I was remembering the "malfunction" fondly as I watched the commercial with the obese gentleman that put jumper cables on his nipples.


----------



## Lawson (Dec 2, 2007)

Wayfarer said:


> I was remembering the "malfunction" fondly as I watched the commercial with the obese gentleman that put jumper cables on his nipples.


You were watching Donkey Lips of Salute Your Shorts fame. Much of Generation Y remembers him fondly.


----------



## hcivic91 (Aug 29, 2006)

First let me say, my father knows nothing about music or Tom Petty. Having no interest in the music we were chatting amongst ourselves during the half-time show.

My dad caught a few bars of the chorus of _FreeFalling_ and asked; "Is this guy singing about the economy?"

We all laughed heartily.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Yea, it looked like an ascot to me. To bad the songs were so truncated to fit the alloted time, especially _Runnin' Down a Dream._ But all in all it was a success. Am in Florida visiting my parents, who are in their 80's. Needless to say, they were not impressed. :icon_smile:


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Decent show for sure, I was surprised at how many songs (3 of 4?) came from Full Moon Fever (the point where I first came across Mr. Petty). I don't know his back catalogue in detail but I would have thought there was something else in it that was worth hearing. Was it just because it was his most commercially successful outing or most up tempo perhaps?


----------



## Droog (Aug 29, 2006)

I was struck by the high quality of the sound mix for Tom Petty last night.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Rossini said:


> Decent show for sure, I was surprised at how many songs (3 of 4?) came from Full Moon Fever (the point where I first came across Mr. Petty). I don't know his back catalogue in detail but I would have thought there was something else in it that was worth hearing. Was it just because it was his most commercially successful outing or most up tempo perhaps?


I would say more of the former, with a little bit of the latter thrown in keeping with the excitement of the evening.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

Here's a question for all you guitarists:

I've seen doubleneck guitars for years, usually featuring a 6-string and a 12-string, or a 6-string and a bass guitar. Yesterday it looked like one of the Heartbreakers' doubleneck had two 6-string heads. Is this correct, and if so, why?


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

I didn't notice, but among other possible reasons for two 6-strings could be two different tunings, or different processing (e.g. the need for two distinct sounds during a single song).


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

I thought it was a very good halftime show...Tom Petty is one of those performers that anybody can get into, no matter what your age, or what type of music you're into...


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

loved free falling.


----------



## The Other Andy (Jan 9, 2008)

As someone who lived in Gainesville, Fl, for about 12 years, I have to say that Tom Petty was the best choice for a halftime performer ever!

Not that I'm biased or anything . . . .


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> I was remembering the "malfunction" fondly as I watched the commercial with the obese gentleman that put jumper cables on his nipples.


But did they even show his nips? Not that I was looking close, but I didn't see them.

Tom Petty was a good choice, maybe they could get Steve Miller or Jimmy Buffett in future years.

Brian


----------



## LonelyAreTheBrave (Dec 2, 2006)

I really enjoyed the song Free Falling. I also noticed that he seemed to be wearing an ascot.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

I watched "running down a dream" on the sundance channel over the weekend. A must see for any Tom Petty fan. His music is timeless. "American Girl" is about 30 years old and sounds as fresh today as it did then.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Yep. Ole Gainesville Green hisself done did good


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

vwguy said:


> But did they even show his nips? Not that I was looking close, but I didn't see them.
> 
> Tom Petty was a good choice, maybe they could get Steve Miller or Jimmy Buffett in future years.
> 
> Brian


Both would be good choices for future Super Bowls. Maybe Jimmy will sing _Why Don't We Get Drunk and Screw_. Now that would be funny. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## burnedandfrozen (Mar 11, 2004)

Here's a bit of little known trivia: The song "The Boys of Summer" was originally offered to Tom Petty for the vocals but he passed on it and it went to Don Henley instead.


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

OK, I'm going to be the first one to say this, I guess. I thought they slowed their songs down too much, tuned down to meet poor old Tom's voice a half-step too much and generally sounded old and bored.
I lived and played live music in Gainesville for about 16 years. I knew Stan (their drummer from Mudcrutch to Wildflowers) pretty well, and Benmont to a lesser degree. I also played with Scott Thurston, their unofficial utility man (and Bonnie Raitt's session man). I've seen those guys in concert a number of times and, as their tag line from 15 years ago says, it's "music that stands up." Somehow, though, they didn't do a great job of selling it.
Perhaps I'm hyper-critical. It looks from this thread as if everybody else enjoyed their show, in which case, I'm really very pleased. I love those songs and like those guys a lot and I want them and their music to endure.


----------



## cdcro (Jan 23, 2008)

Brooksfan said:


> Here's a question for all you guitarists:
> 
> I've seen doubleneck guitars for years, usually featuring a 6-string and a 12-string, or a 6-string and a bass guitar. Yesterday it looked like one of the Heartbreakers' doubleneck had two 6-string heads. Is this correct, and if so, why?





FrankDC said:


> I didn't notice, but among other possible reasons for two 6-strings could be two different tunings, or different processing (e.g. the need for two distinct sounds during a single song).


the pickups are different from top to bottom to allow a completely different sound from each neck. And it looks freakin cool and jimmy page'esque:aportnoy:


----------



## Droog (Aug 29, 2006)

Article suggesting Petty was lip synching, FWIW.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Droog said:


> Article suggesting Petty was lip synching, FWIW.


Tom's too cool to lip synch.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

fenway said:


> Was it me, or did he have on an ascot?


Were you thinking of that video where he's in some sort of Alice In Wonderland dream?


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

I worried I'd never wake back up to catch the other half.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I always enjoyed when he was in that group along with George Harrison and that guy from ELO.


----------



## Andy W (Jan 18, 2007)

jpeirpont said:


> I worried I'd never wake back up to catch the other half.


+1

I'm a minority voice here, I found it booooooring. It just wasn't fresh.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Howard said:


> I always enjoyed when he was in that group along with George Harrison and that guy from ELO.


Don't forget about Roy.

Brian


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

vwguy said:


> Don't forget about Roy.
> 
> Brian


Roy Orbision,Thanks VW.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Howard said:


> I always enjoyed when he was in that group along with George Harrison and that guy from ELO.


The Traveling Wilburrys?


----------



## cdcro (Jan 23, 2008)

ksinc said:


> The Traveling Wilburrys?


i had a guitar from sears that was a travelling wilburrys


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

Bob Dylan, IIRC, was in the Travelling Wilburys too. Jeff Lynne was the guy from ELO in the band.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

ksinc said:


> The Traveling Wilburrys?


They only had a couple of hits during the late 80's.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Howard said:


> Were you thinking of that video where he's in some sort of Alice In Wonderland dream?


Don't come around here no more.


----------



## The Deacon (Nov 25, 2006)

Little known fact: Sly and The Family Stone( He's back and has performed in Europe, Vegas, Cali and NY) were asked in August or Sept if they'd be interested in performing at the Superbowl half time show. I guess not.


----------

